

Amazon Restaurants - wallzz
https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/67441646?trk=vsrp_jobs_res_name&trkInfo=VSRPsearchId%3A2575319721441639745556%2CVSRPtargetId%3A67441646%2CVSRPcmpt%3Aprimary

======
wallzz
Amazon will introduce Amazon Restaurents in comming days.

